# Deutsche Telekom/DeTeMedien/Anbieter von 0190xxxxx



## dialerfucker (12 April 2002)

@all;
...wie bereits in einigen Beiträgen geschildert, wird unter der 08003301900 die DeTeMedien als Anbieter von z.B.: 0190-880460 oder 0190- 880461 genannt. Hinter diesen Rufnummern, und hinter dem "Anbieter" DeTeMedien(100%ige Tochter der Deutschen Telekom) verbergen sich Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb. Die Kunden von Mainpean sind unter diesen
Rufnummern z.B.: Piratos.de und andere. DeTeMedien und die Deutsche Telekom AG wurde unsererseits seit längerem auf diesen, für die AG zumindest peinlichen Zusammenhang hingewiesen. Eine Überprüfung von Seiten der DTAG wurde zugesichert. Da bis heute die DeTeMedien weiterhin als "Anbieter" unter der 0190er-Auskunft genannt wird, fände ich es eine nette Aktion, wenn alle, die mit den o.a. Rufnummern aufgelaufen sind, die jeweilige DTAG-Niederlassung auf diesen Zusammenhang ansprechen würden...soweit ich mich an die Dialerliste von vor 100 Jahren erinnern kann, sind das ja einige gewesen...
Thanks!
PS: Wichtig ist es, den Leiter der jeweiligen DTAG-Niederlassung anzusprechen!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*Abzocke "Telekom"*

von Morgenstern aus Köln am 19.06.2002 14:53 
An die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln 19.6.2002

Ergänzung zur Telekom-Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft betr.
Firma "Mainpean"
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
Die DTAG stellt seit Monaten über die DeTeMedien (100%Tochter) für Mainpean und einige derer Kunden (wie z.B.: piratos) "Hackerseiten" ins Netz. Unter der 0190er-Rufnummernauskunft wird die DeTeMedien als Anbieter genannt. Die DeTeMedien leitet Beschwerden über die Sache sofort direkt an Mainpean weiter. Sowohl die DTAG als auch selbstverständlich DeTeMedien sind seit einiger Zeit auf diesen "Umstand" hingewiesen worden. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=271 
Integerer Briefträger??? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede Morgenstern

Staatsanwaltschaft
Am Justizzentrum 13
50939 Köln 
Telnr : [Fax] (0221) 477-4050 
 :devil2:


----------



## dialerfucker (20 Juni 2002)

@Morgenstern;

Danke für die Unterstützung.
Da sich mittlerweile mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, besteht berechtigte Hoffnung, dass die DTAG in Zukunft nicht mehr den Briefträger ohne Einfluss und Kenntnis bezüglich der Inhalte der Sendungen, die er verteilt, spielen wird. Vielleicht geht es sogar etwas weiter...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

*Re: Abzocke "Telekom"*

Hallo Morgenstern!

Typisch für jemanden der sich unwissend wichtig macht!
Würde mich erstmal auf Piratos einwählen bevor ich unqualifizierte
Anzeigen mache!
----> Anzeige wird zu 99,9 % sofort eingestellt!
Glaubst du es werden so Schlaue wie Du benötigt um ein Dialerprogramm
zu schließen?
Wenn Piratos illegal wäre, hätte man das Programm längst geschlossen...
Aber operative Hektik ersetzt ja bekannterweise geistige Windstille.
Nur schade, dass meine Steuergelder für die Bearbeitung solcher dummer Anzeigen verschwendet werden!

grüße

bigben




			
				Morgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> von Morgenstern aus Köln am 19.06.2002 14:53
> An die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln 19.6.2002
> 
> Ergänzung zur Telekom-Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft betr.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

*Re: Abzocke "Telekom"*

hab ich noch vergessen:
Die Bundesregierung trifft sich mit Regierungschefs von Ländern die die Todesstrafe vollstrecken und Krieg führen (also Massenmörder)
Bitte zeig die Bundesregierung dringend bei der Staatsanwaltschaft an (wg. Beihilfe zum Mord).
Spielt ja eh keine Rolle mehr in dem Maß wir ihr unsere Steuergelder vergeudet kommt es auf diese Anzeige ja auch nicht mehr an!

grüße




			
				Morgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> von Morgenstern aus Köln am 19.06.2002 14:53
> An die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln 19.6.2002
> 
> Ergänzung zur Telekom-Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft betr.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2002)

*Re: Abzocke "Telekom"*



			
				BigBen schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich noch vergessen:
> Die Bundesregierung trifft sich mit Regierungschefs von Ländern die die Todesstrafe vollstrecken und Krieg führen (also Massenmörder)
> Bitte zeig die Bundesregierung dringend bei der Staatsanwaltschaft an (wg. Beihilfe zum Mord).


Wow - welch produktiver Beitrag...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

*Re: Abzocke "Telekom"*

eben. genause produktiv wie die sinnlose verschwendung von steuergeldern durch solche anzeigen!
aber wahrscheinlich muß die dame nicht für ihr geld arbeiten oder arbeitet nicht und zahlt keine steuern




			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> BigBen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dialerfucker (23 Juni 2002)

Es ist erfreulich, einen Dialerman aus der Reserve gelockt zu haben.
Komm bischen näher, kriegst auch feines HappiHappi...
Wähl Dich doch selber auf Piratos ein! Einfach nur "Suchen" benützen und "Herr Richter" eingeben. Das wird bestimmmt schön! Wahlweise kannste natürlich auch "seriös" oder "Geschäftsmann" eingeben. Oder "Notarzt".
So sollen Suchfunktionen funktionieren. So mögen wir es alle.
Ansonsten weiterhin steuerfreie Tage und 99,9% Rechtssicherheit
  8)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Juni 2002)

jede staatsanwaltschaft sollte ihren bigben haben! scheißt auf´s studium und die ausbildung! hauptschüler müssen her und die rechtslage begutachten!

ich schließe programme jedenfalls nicht weil sie illegal sein könnten, darüber denke ich dann nicht nach: ich drücke einfach das kleine x oben rechts und zu isses (ok, nicht unbedingt bei dialern..). ganz ohne staatsanwalt...

p.s.: eure steuergelder gehn dafür nicht drauf - die versaufe ich morgens um 6 am kiosk um die ecke. leider werde ich davon aber nicht mehr voll, früher war´s nämlich auch mal mehr. muss die rezession in allen bereichen sein...



 :crazy:


----------

